# plus jeune / moins jeune



## swannny

Bonsoir 

J'ai une petite question qui concerne l'emploi de _*plus ou moins *_avec l'adjectif: _* jeune.

Maintenant j'ai vingt cinq ans, mais quand j'étais plus/ moins jeune j'avais l'habitude de me chamailler avec ma frangine.

*_Qu'en dites-vous ?  Plus, moins ?! _*


Merci  *_


----------



## OLN

Que voudrait dire "quand j'étais moins jeune" ?


----------



## swannny

_Qu'est ce qu'on devrait dire ? 

Quand j'étais adolescente par exemple  _


----------



## aider

Sa question vient de sa langue maternelle (l'allemand) si on veut compendre.

Elle (ou il) se demande si à 25 ans (âge intermédiaire) elle (ou il) doit traduire "jünger" par plus jeune ou si au contraire - et étant entendu qu'elle (ou il) est jeune à 25 ans - elle (ou il) devrait dire "moins jeune" (moins de 25 ans, quoi).

En fait, il y a confusion entre "moins jeune" et "moins de 25 ans" !


----------



## OLN

J'ai beau avoir des restes d'allemand, je ne vois pas comment la confusion est possible entre *plus* jeune (jünger) et *moins* jeune = plus âgé (älter).

C'est peut-être un effet voulu. Swanny, te sens-tu plus jeune à 25 ans qu'à l'époque où tu te chamaillais avec ta sœur ?


----------



## aider

Elle se situe à son âge actuel, à savoir 25 ans : c'est jeune !

Elle se demande donc si en disant en français "plus jeune", cela voudra dire "plus [de] 25 ans".

C'est une sorte d'association inconsciente... c'est de la psychologie plus que de la linguistique.

Comprenez-vous ?


----------



## swannny

> Elle se demande donc si en disant en français "plus jeune", cela voudra dire "plus [de] 25 ans".


 Oui j'ai pas compris ça ? 
Qu'est ce que je dois utiliser *moins / plus jeune* pour parler de moi quand j'étais *petite. 
*Je voudrais bien avoir une explication. 

Je vous remercie.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir,

Tu peux dire : "Quand j'étais enfant",  "quand j'étais très jeune", "durant mon enfance", etc.


----------



## WestFevalia

"Quand j'étais plus jeune" est aussi correct, bien sûr !


----------



## Roméo31

Oui ; toutefois, on peut "être plus jeune" sans être *petite*...

Ex. : _J'ai 30 ans, je ne peux plus faire cela ; mais quand j'étais plus jeune, à 20 ans, je pouvais encore le faire._


----------



## noirelune

*Je propose d'adopter une forme plus concise : *_Maintenant j'ai vingt-cinq ans, mais, plus jeune, j'avais l'habitude de me chamailler avec ma frangine._


----------



## Roméo31

O.K. noirelune !


----------



## aider

noirelune said:


> *Je propose d'adopter une forme plus concise : *_Maintenant j'ai vingt-cinq ans, mais, plus jeune, j'avais l'habitude de me chamailler avec ma frangine._



C'est du français écrit (et des années 60).  Enfin, j'imagine que nous avons tous bien connu les années 60 ici... mais les habitudes ont terriblement changé. Une personne de 25 ans aujourd'hui ne "pondra" jamais une telle phrase.


----------



## swannny

Alors, _*être moins jeune*_ signifierait quoi ? si on le compare avec _*plus jeune? *_


----------



## Roméo31

Swannny,

 On peut dire : Je suis moins jeune que lui. Elle est plus jeune que moi. (Comparaisons.) Ou bien : Quand j'étais moins *âgé(e). *Je *me sens *plus jeune*. *Quand je* serai *moins jeune. Quand je* serai *plus âgé(e).

Mais on ne peut pas *avoir été *moins jeune (imagine que tu aies 20 ans ; il y a 10 ans, tu étais *plus* jeune, mais pas *moins *jeune), comme on ne* pourra *pas être plus jeune (dommage !).

Je suis moins jeune qu'il y a 20 ans. (Lapalissade.)


----------



## pointvirgule

aider said:


> [...] Enfin, j'imagine que nous avons tous bien connu les années 60 ici... [...]


Du moins, les moins jeunes d'entre nous. 

Bon. Alors, swanny, _moins jeune = plus vieux_. Tu comprends maintenant pourquoi, dans le contexte de ta phrase originale, il serait absurde de dire : _quand j'étais moins jeune_ ?


----------



## aider

Quand j'étais moins jeune = retour vers le futur !


----------



## SergueiL

aider said:


> Quand j'étais moins jeune = retour vers le futur !


Exactement. _J'étais moins jeune_ est illogique car la même proposition  comporte un fait du passé (_j'étais_) et un fait du futur (_moins jeune_ ne  peut se rapporter qu'au futur, tout comme _plus jeune_ ne peut faire  référence qu'au passé).

aider, je n'ai pas compris en quoi la phrase de noirelune était du français des années 60.


----------



## aider

Je veux dire que c'est du français trop raffiné.


----------

